# Trapping/Catching fish.....



## MarineMan150 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a 3in lunare wrasse that i cannot get out of my tank. It has a very small white spot which i think is ich. I cannot net him and cannot move my rock around to do it. Is there any way i can trap him? Anyone know any tricks? I have a 1 liter soda bottle with food in it but he wont go near it. Any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

If it is a very small spot it might go away on it's own. Wrasses are very difficult to catch without breaking down the tank as they will bury in the substrate.


----------



## MarineMan150 (Dec 13, 2006)

yea it is a very small spot. My pacific blue tang had a few spots but i got him out in a quarentine tank already. will the ich spread to my other fish or inverts?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

How big is the tank, and how many fish do you have. Ick cyst will fall off the fish and hatch. From that time they will have 24 hours to find a host if not they will die.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> How big is the tank, and how many fish do you have. Ick cyst will fall off the fish and hatch. From that time they will have 24 hours to find a host if not they will die.


24 hours if the temp is 83-86ish if its high 70's they have much longer.


----------



## MarineMan150 (Dec 13, 2006)

its a 100gallon i have about 15 other fish


----------

